# Turkey Pic's,,Time to get PUMPed!



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've got a flock of Tom's I'm watching that's truly incredible!
50+ toms gathered into one flock.......here's a few pictures from today.
My 14 year old drew the early hunt.........time to start getting PUMPED.[attachment=3:242rbhhm]t4.jpg[/attachment:242rbhhm][attachment=2:242rbhhm]t1.jpg[/attachment:242rbhhm][attachment=1:242rbhhm]100_2897t3.jpg[/attachment:242rbhhm][attachment=0:242rbhhm]t5.jpg[/attachment:242rbhhm]


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great pic's goofy!

Which unit did your 14 yr old draw?

Looks like I'll be down south chasin' em this year.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Central, some of the turkeys are literally in our back yard...
GREAT hunt for the kids!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I went back this morning to try and get a 'group' picture,,,BUT the
golden eagles beat me there and were having turkey breakfast![attachment=3:2syo32vs]100_2925ge.jpg[/attachment:2syo32vs][attachment=2:2syo32vs]dt.jpg[/attachment:2syo32vs][attachment=1:2syo32vs]100_2933gef.jpg[/attachment:2syo32vs][attachment=0:2syo32vs]gf2-2.jpg[/attachment:2syo32vs]


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

That's too bad for the turkey but that is an awesome set of photos, Goofy. Eagles are awesome. Awhile ago I found a pile of partridge feathers that looked just like that.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Man how close did you get to that eagle? It looks like you are right on top of him! That is sweet!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Goofy, did it look like the turkey the eagle was eating was a mature Tom? I couldn't see any spurs but can't see all the leg.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

hog11583,,,,,There was a HUGE , mature golden eagle there at first and left
when we went by the first time, we stopped on the way back, I was taking
pictures of the dead turkey when the young eagle I took pictures of came
dive bombing in! didn't seem to care I was even standing there,,,,5 feet away!
Hungry I guess....

And BP, Yes it was a mature tom.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I love those golden eagles!! that is crazy that he let you get that close


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just went out and caught a beautiful sunny morning ....
Saw a few birds too 8)[attachment=6:2ku81tp5]tr1.jpg[/attachment:2ku81tp5][attachment=5:2ku81tp5]tr2.jpg[/attachment:2ku81tp5][attachment=4:2ku81tp5]tr3.jpg[/attachment:2ku81tp5][attachment=3:2ku81tp5]tr4.jpg[/attachment:2ku81tp5][attachment=2:2ku81tp5]tr5.jpg[/attachment:2ku81tp5][attachment=1:2ku81tp5]tr6.jpg[/attachment:2ku81tp5][attachment=0:2ku81tp5]tr7.jpg[/attachment:2ku81tp5]


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Eagles are about as useful as wolves. SSS


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is today's round of pictures I just took....[attachment=4:2lfnmj4t]bt1.jpg[/attachment:2lfnmj4t][attachment=3:2lfnmj4t]bt2.jpg[/attachment:2lfnmj4t][attachment=2:2lfnmj4t]bt3.jpg[/attachment:2lfnmj4t][attachment=1:2lfnmj4t]bt4.jpg[/attachment:2lfnmj4t][attachment=0:2lfnmj4t]bt5.jpg[/attachment:2lfnmj4t]


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wait just a dog gone minute! I thought all the general season turkey hunters completely wiped out all the turkeys last year! What gives? Were these pics taken in Idaho or Montana? Couldn't have been UTAH! :mrgreen:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Utah,,,,, :shock:.....

One catch,,,,Private land....

Should have had the camera yesterday. Got a more accurate count,
+ or - 5,,,,,,,75 Toms together in one area, its pretty cool......

Them dang things know exactly were the Forest service fence line
is too........AND they know how to get around the 25K private acres
without touching public ground like you wouldn't believe......   

Did I mention there are 250 hens too :O||:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I can show you the same thing on PUBLIC ground in the central unit. Turkeys are doing just fine.


----------

